# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله إعرابها ومعناها

## أسامة خضر

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
معناها وإعرابها
أسئلة من موقع: (منتديات تبسة الإسلامية) بالجزائر
السؤال الرابع
فضيلة الشيخ: فؤاد أبو سعيد حفظه الله

السؤال الرابع: هل صحيح أن جملة: (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله)، دون حرف عطف بين الجملتين، أو كلمة (أشهد)، لا تصح إعرابا، فهي لا تصح معنى؟
الجواب: الجملتان صحيحتان، استخدمهما العلماء دون نكير فيما أعلم، منهم ابن تيمية وابن القيم.
قال ابن تيمية: [وَالدَّرَاهِمُ المكتوبة عَلَيْهَا "لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ"، يَجُوزُ لِلْمُحْدِثِ لَمْسُهَا، وَإِذَا كَانَتْ مَعَهُ فِي مِنْدِيلٍ أَوْ خَرِيطَةٍ، وَشَقَّ إمْسَاكُهَا جَازَ أن يدخل بها الخلاء]. الاختيارات الفقهية (ص: 393)
وقال ابن القيم: [وَلَا تَفْتَقِرُ صِحَّةُ الْإِسْلَامِ إلَى أَنْ يَقُولَ الدَّاخِلُ فِيهِ: "أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ"، بَلْ لَوْ قَالَ: "لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ". كَانَ مُسْلِمًا بِالِاتِّفَاقِ]. الطرق الحكمية (ص: 171)
وقال في موضع آخر: [وَأَجْمَعَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ الْكَافِرَ إِذَا قَالَ: (لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ)، فَقَدْ دَخَلَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ، وَشَهِدَ شَهَادَةَ الْحَقِّ، وَلَمْ يَتَوَقَّفْ إِسْلَامُهُ عَلَى لَفْظِ الشَّهَادَةِ، وَأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ فِي قَوْلِهِ: «حَتَّى يَشْهَدُوا أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ» وَفِي لَفْظٍ آخَرَ: «حَتَّى يَقُولُوا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ»، فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ مُجَرَّدَ قَوْلِهِمْ: (لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) شَهَادَةٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهَذَا أَكْثَرُ مِنْ أَنْ تُذْكَرَ شَوَاهِدُهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ، فَلَيْسَ مَعَ مَنِ اشْتَرَطَ لَفَظَ الشَّهَادَةِ، دَلِيلٌ يُعْتَمَدُ عَلَيْهِ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ]. مدارج السالكين بين منازل إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين (3/ 421)
وقال السبكي: [وَالتَّلَفُّظُ بِكَلِمَةِ الْإِسْلَامِ إمَّا إقْرَارٌ كَقَوْلِهِ: (لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ، مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ)، وَإِمَّا إنْشَاءٌ كَقَوْلِهِ: (أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ).]. فتاوى السبكي (2/ 327)
ومعناها: لا معبود بحقٍّ يستحقُّ العبادة إلاَّ الله وحده لا شريك له، أما قولهم في خبر لا المحذوف: إنه مقدر بــ(موجود) فغير صحيح معنى؛ لأن الآلهة التي تعبد من دون الله بغير حقٍّ موجودة وكثيرة، لا تعدُّ ولا تحصى..
وتُعرب كما يلي باختصار: 
لا: نافية للجنس، حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.
إلهَ: اسم لا مبني على الفتح في محل نصب، وخبر لا محذوف تقديره: معبودٌ بحقٍّ. 
إلاَّ: أداة استثناء ملغاة لأن الأسلوب ناقص منفي. 
الله: لفظ الجلالة؛ في إعرابه أوجه:
1- مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة؛ لأنه بدل من محل (لا مع اسمها).
2- مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة؛ لأنه بدل من الضمير المستتر في الخبر المحذوف، وتقدير الكلام: "لا إله معبود"، هو "إلا الله".
3- مستثنى منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة.
انتهت الجملة الأولى بأركانها وزوائدها.
أما إعراب الجملة الثانية، فهي كما يلي:
محمد: مبتدأ مرفوع علامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.
رسول: خبر المبتدأ مرفوع علامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره، وهو مضاف.
الله: لفظ الجلالة مجرور بالإضافة وعلامة الجر الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
وهي جملة مستقلة أخرى غير الأولى في المبنى والمعنى.
فها هي صحت إعرابا ومعنى.
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## زياني

جزاك الله خيرا، إلا ان :" لا "، ليست النافية للجنس بدليل وجود أجناس كثيرة من المعبودات، بل هي هنا لنفي الصحة، أي الأحقية، فيكون التقدير هنا:" لا إله صحيح، أي: حقٌّ إلا الله، وقد يُقدر الخبر شبه جملة:" لا إله بحق إلا الله"

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرا، إلا ان :" لا "، ليست النافية للجنس بدليل وجود أجناس كثيرة من المعبودات، بل هي هنا لنفي الصحة، أي الأحقية، فيكون التقدير هنا:" لا إله صحيح، أي: حقٌّ إلا الله، وقد يُقدر الخبر شبه جملة:" لا إله بحق إلا الله"


قال العامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: ((قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «ومَن كان آخرُ كلامِه مِن الدُّنيا لا إله إلا الله دَخَلَ الجنَّةَ» فهي أفضلُ الذِّكرِ، ومعناها: لا معبودَ حقٌّ إلا الله. فـ «إله»: بمعنى مألوه، وهو اسمٌ، «لا»: النافية للجنس، وخبرها محذوف تقديره: حقّ، «إلا الله»: «إلا» أداة استثناء، و «الله» بدل مِن الخبر المحذوف، هذا أصحُّ ما قيل في معناها وفي إعرابها)).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t152464/

----------

